# Italian F-16 special edition



## Elmas (Mar 15, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

I've never seen a photo of the first one


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)

A challenge for a modeller, I think!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 17, 2018)

Nice colour schemes.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------

